# Which dress do you like better?



## BlondiesBunnies (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on a pageant dress and I need your opinions! Personally, I like the brown/leopard one. If you don't like either of them. Please just don't comment at all. Thanks in advance! :halo

Here they are...

http://www.simplydresses.com/shop/viewitem-PD585089 

http://www.simplydresses.com/shop/viewitem-PD597624 

P.S. The first one does not come in pink, it is out of stock/:


----------



## Anaira (Jul 12, 2011)

I prefer the first one too; I want it ha!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 12, 2011)

Can I ask you a dumb question. How old are you? 

To me these dresses are not for teenagers. Just My Opinion I am not saying it's the right opinion but you did ask. 
They are both beautiful dresses but i would choose the first one.

Susan


----------



## pamnock (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! They are both very nice. I prefer the first one - elegant and classy for a pageant. (However, take my advice with a grain of salt - I don't know anything about what would be suitable for a pageant LOL)


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 12, 2011)

I like them both! I think I would have to see you in them to see which one suits your shape better.


----------



## LadyKat (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the first one the best.


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (Jul 12, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Can I ask you a dumb question. How old are you?
> 
> To me these dresses are not for teenagers. Just My Opinion I am not saying it's the right opinion but you did ask.
> They are both beautiful dresses but i would choose the first one.
> ...



Yeah, I'm a teenager. You should see some of the dresses that girls wear to pageants/prom. These would definitely be on the younger side. Lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 12, 2011)

OK I guess I'm just "OLD" lol:

You must take pictures so we can see how Beautiful you will be.

Susan:


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (Jul 12, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Nela (Jul 13, 2011)

I think both are beautiful... Either would be a great pick. I guess I would go with your personality on this one... If you are sweet, polite, and just easy-going, I'd pick the first. However, if you are very lively, have attitude, feisty, and basically the star at the party, I'd pick the second. I am not sure everyone could do the 2nd dress justice, and that might just be what sets you apart from the others if your personality fits it


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow - I love both dresses but I must say that I prefer the second one. Then again - if you saw some of my clothes you'd understand....I prefer prints (I love animal prints).

Either one would be really nice.

Is this for a local pageant or a state pageant?


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (Jul 13, 2011)

Nela- I am DEFINITELY the second personality you listed xD And I'm not afraid to be different (In a good way. lol). Sequins and animal prints are my 2 favorite things!

TinysMom- This is for a few local pageants. I am also running for Miss Teen Ohio next year, I don't think they want big elaborate dresses like the second one though. But I might use it


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2011)

Our vote is for the first one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2011)

Our vote is for the first one.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 13, 2011)

I showed the links to my bunnies...

Becky and Indy vote for the first one.

Cindy and Houdini vote for the second one.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2011)

I just want the body to be able to wear something like that....


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 13, 2011)

Me too! I love the first one.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 13, 2011)

I love both, I can't decide lol! If you have brown hair, I wouldn't go for the second one


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (Jul 13, 2011)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I love both, I can't decide lol! If you have brown hair, I wouldn't go for the second one



My hair is very blonde Lol. That's why I was hesitant on the first one/:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2011)

I love the first one. I think it would appeal to a wider range of people.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oooh I love the first one! So pretty. The gray is great, much better than the pink. Not as big a fan of the second one's style and I dislike animal prints.


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG.. I LOVE both!! I think that I would make the choice based on hair color If your hair is blonde I would go with the grey one if it is brown I would go with the brown one and play up dark make up. OR if it is black it will go with either or. 

Personally I think the grey one is suited for someone younger its just more modern whereas the brown dress is in style but its more of a classic look that never goes out of style and it's very classy sort of for someone older but like I said it's just personal preference. 

PS. I'm also a make up artist so I LOVE playing around with different color's and co-ordinating clothing with make up.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the cheetah print one, but the gray one is also prettier!


----------



## Jynxie (Jul 21, 2011)

I also like the first one, it's gorgeous and classy.

I think both are nice though, I just prefer the silver one.


----------

